# $4050 For This 20 Inch?



## dxmadman (Oct 18, 2012)

All I can say is Wow! Somebody wanted it bad.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=290789644831&globalID=EBAY-US
Your thoughts please, let's discuss.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 18, 2012)

i detect a shiller on this one.  something is wrong not on this planet that bike is worth that much. gold plated mabey.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 19, 2012)

I agree. Either something crooked or idiocy at its finest? V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (Oct 19, 2012)

I think the bike will be back on ebay a week after the auction ends. Non paying bidder.


----------



## oskisan (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow!  So many other options than that, but then if you are really into 20 inch ballooners than it is pretty clean.

Personally I'd rather have the want to be bluebird on ebay

-Ken-


----------



## daved66 (Oct 19, 2012)

some people look for a certain item, and once they find it, they will pay whatever they have to to get it.

but it needs a lot of love


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 19, 2012)

Looking at the bid history, I get the feeling the last two bidders both had the same idea of putting in a whopping big bid to blow everyone else away with. That's the danger in doing that. I'll bet the winner is feeling sticker shock right now and the seller will be grinning from ear to ear IF and when he gets payment.

Very nice looking little 20-incher but I could buy a coveted Micky, Hoppy, and lots of other nice vintage trikes for that price.

Dave


----------



## oskisan (Oct 19, 2012)

Speaking of trikes.... I am looking for original handlebars for a skyking tricycle ... have anything like that on your end?


Thanks,
Ken





ridingtoy said:


> lots of other nice vintage trikes for that price.
> 
> Dave


----------



## dxmadman (Oct 19, 2012)

*Sorry Son, Sorry Baby, Stay off dem schwinns,*

Well if this is the case my kids bikes are going into air tight, climate control storage. I guess in another 14/15 years they can pay their college tuition. Oh we'll still remember the ten thousand dollar Krates that sold some years ago. I wonder if it will get parted out? I would love to have the seat.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 19, 2012)

This bicycle was not on my radar as I am not a schwinn collector per se and I only collect bicycles that I can ride.
Clearly, there are not many of these itsy bitsy teany meany schwinn bicycles around and I appreciate your calling this to my attention as I will be on the lookout for a flip.
Chris


----------



## fxo550 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Now i don't want my 20" dx*

I want a cantilever 20" now LOL


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 19, 2012)

cool that means all the 20 inch ballooners are going to be coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## skydog (Oct 19, 2012)

Maybe the winning bidder was the original Chip!


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 24, 2012)

It's an actual sale, no funny stuff, except for what the buyer was smokin


----------



## Stingman (Oct 24, 2012)

Dumb! Some people don't have a clue!


----------



## aggiechad2005 (Oct 25, 2012)

And to think I know where there is another one in equal condition. Better wheels, but has front fender damage.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 27, 2012)

I called it! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Extremely-R...756?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccbf351a4

there will be at least 5 or 6 on here within the next month I can feel it.


----------



## bike (Oct 27, 2012)

*We will see*



militarymonark said:


> I called it! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Extremely-R...756?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccbf351a4
> 
> there will be at least 5 or 6 on here within the next month I can feel it.




not canti- no deluxe guard....


----------



## dxmadman (Oct 28, 2012)

*Hmmm*



militarymonark said:


> I called it! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Extremely-R...756?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccbf351a4
> 
> there will be at least 5 or 6 on here within the next month I can feel it.




That looks like a tank and fenders I sold a year or two ago, bet I could have gotten 10 times what I sold em for now, your right, every ones gonna sell their 20. I hope a prewar 20 shows up soon $$$


----------



## dxmadman (Oct 28, 2012)

*Canti or Not*



bike said:


> not canti- no deluxe guard....




If its a canti or Dx, doesn't mean a thing to me. Delux Chain guard is cool but their is one more  rare than a deluxe. There is a few more models out there I have not seen come up yet.


----------



## aggiechad2005 (Oct 28, 2012)

I know where there is a prewar 20" Roamer too.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 30, 2012)

look a the price NOW!


----------



## abe lugo (Oct 30, 2012)

*Another little monster on the rise*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Extremely-R...8756?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccbf351a
Let's take bets now...


----------



## hzqw2l (Oct 30, 2012)

*$4050*

Amazing.

Must be something in the water...


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 31, 2012)

"The difference between stupidity and genius is that genius has its limits"--Albert Einstein


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 2, 2012)

*Here We Go Again*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Extremely-R...756?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccbf351a4

Wonder how high this 20"-er Schwinn will go before the clock runs out?

Dave


----------



## cyclebuster (Nov 2, 2012)

hmm wonder what a ballon era 20 inch front fender will bring? Or a correct youth balloon youth seat.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 2, 2012)

*All original complete bicycles are the money*



abe lugo said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Extremely-R...8756?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccbf351a
> Let's take bets now...




Abe -- this won't go as high just because it is pieced together -- it might still pull in some cash if someone has the rest of the original paint bike at home & is bidding it to complete their bike -- All original complete bikes are the money - Canti frame is probably a tougher find too -- $4050.- for a bike I cant ride though - count me OUT -- only bet I have on this one is that it's going to sell -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 2, 2012)

*well guys ride them on the Sunday rides*

I've think I've seen a few guys, some are on Stingray's, I believe this other bike was found by a member here that is a collector of 20" bikes and found the bike at ML swap. And yes I do agree with you, original paint is key to the value


----------



## dogdart (Nov 3, 2012)

*wow*

Here comes the next one   http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SCH...60915520739?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item25774ffce3


----------



## rlhender (Nov 3, 2012)

dogdart said:


> Here comes the next one   http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SCH...60915520739?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item25774ffce3





This auction is for a 20" and a 24"   He ended them early the other day


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 3, 2012)

*what did I start...*

hated to break them up...


----------



## 51PANTHER (Nov 4, 2012)

*My 1952 20'' canti*

I WONDER HOW MUCH WOULD I GET IF I EVER SELL MINE?I BOUGHT 5 YEARS AGO FOR 350


----------



## 55tbird (Nov 4, 2012)

*These are safe in my game room*

These 20" bikes make great decorations.  Mike


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 4, 2012)

*I thought the same thing about this one....*

I didnt even put them in the same "boat"....


----------



## dxmadman (Nov 4, 2012)

*Forget it!*



Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> I didnt even put them in the same "boat"....




That has every one beat! If owned that, I'd hang up the gloves because there is nothing more rare, " except a canti version" yes they do exist! But that's just a dream. If you do decide to sell I'm just a pm away.


----------



## bike (Nov 4, 2012)

*Please!*



dxmadman said:


> That has every one beat! If owned that, I'd hang up the cloves because there is nothing more rare, " except a canti version" yes they do exist! But that's just a dream. If you do decide to sell I'm just a pm away.




Document pre war canti 20"-- I have never seen one in catalog or pictures or in person- Have owned several pre war 20" schwinns and been on the hunt for them for well over 15 years.

Thanks!


----------



## dxmadman (Nov 4, 2012)

bike said:


> Document pre war canti 20"-- I have never seen one in catalog or pictures or in person- Have owned several pre war 20" schwinns and been on the hunt for them for well over 15 years.
> 
> Thanks!





The only documentation is word of mouth, by other collectors who owned one and I have seen one in person, my dad who remembers the first homemade stingray he seen in 1958, that belonged to a surfer kid in SoCal was a prewar canti, it pretty much started the sting ray culture, my dad remembers every body wanting it because it was a canti frame, the one I saw was on accident in a private car collection, he paid 2000 for it in the 80,s. but I didn't have a camera on me at the time.


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 5, 2012)

$4500 wow ridiculous


----------



## jeep girl (Nov 5, 2012)

*I don't know if it's worth that much money (ebay bike $4050), but it is very rare to find one like that with the original tank and rare chainguard. 
Recently a straight bar TANK for a 20" bike sold for $1,691.06 on ebay. That was just for the TANK alone!*


----------



## dadayo (Nov 5, 2012)

Maybe "Chip" struck it rich and wanted his bike back!


----------



## lobo5150 (Nov 9, 2012)

*un believable*



dxmadman said:


> All I can say is Wow! Somebody wanted it bad.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=290789644831&globalID=EBAY-US
> Your thoughts please, let's discuss.




sometimes i wonder if its shield bidding if thats the case what will our schwinns be worth in 20 more years


----------

